# End mill ?



## Coomba (Apr 1, 2018)

I would like to upgrade my end mills to American made, with out having to remortgage my house. I'm a hobbyist so I'm looking at middle of the road pricing. Would appreciate any comments on which brands name to buy, coated, uncoated, type of steel. All input is welcome.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't worry about where they are made, I consider the quality.  all industrial has lots of auctions on ebay, some no name some known quality name.  I have never been unhappy with the products I have bought, taking purchase price into consideration.  There are also lots of buy it now auctions on ebay for US made endmills, have to wade thru a lot but deals are out there.  For everyday endmills, I  find nothing wrong with the Interstate branded Chinese one from MSC.  In my cart they show up at under $60 for the 20 piece set of 2 and 4 flute uncoated HSS.  These are my every day endmills for mild steel and aluminum.  Throw in a few roughers and a few ball nose endmills and you could be pretty well set. 

https://www.mscdirect.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/details/00306449


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 1, 2018)

Carbide and Cobalt HSS endmills are highly desirable as they can work with more difficult to machine materials

there is some respectable import tooling that will do the work.
SECO makes some really nice tooling
Dapra too
i would suggest getting roughing and finish endmills, because they are intended for different work.
3 fluted endmills are a nice addition too
if you attempt to take heavy cuts with a finishing endmill, you may be disappointed with any manufacturer- be they US or Import


----------



## sanddan (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a couple of cobalt endmlls I bought used, they are my favorites. I wouldn't get a set but just buy the sizes you use. I tend to use 1/2" for most jobs unless a smaller one is needed. I bought some 1/4" and 3/16" for a job and have used the 1/4" more often than I would have guessed. Both 2 flute and 4 are good to have. No Chinese except a set I got when just getting started, they are junk in my opinion. Israel made are good, at least the ones I've tried. Any US made has been good also.

 I have a bunch but I always seem to use the same 2 or 3 for most work I do. Disclaimer, home shop not a business so speed is not a concern.


----------



## David S (Apr 1, 2018)

All of my 4 flute are not centre cutting, and all of my two flute are.  When I purchased them I didn't pay attention to that detail.  I use 4 flute for steel and two flute for aluminum and brass.

If you are going to do plunge cutting you will need centre cutting types.

David


----------



## royesses (Apr 1, 2018)

I usually wait until MSC has a 40 to 60% off sale and purchase what I need. Usually it is Interstate an MSC house brand. For just my mini mill they have not let me down. I also have purchased some carbide end mills when on sale at MSC. They have been USA made brands and also have been good. I sometimes get my end mills from Ebay, mostly USA and have not been disappointed. I've also had good luck with Little Machine Shop  cutting tools.

Roy


----------



## chips&more (Apr 1, 2018)

What kind of milling machine do you have? IMHO if you buy Carbide end mills, the machine should be rigid and tight or you will just break the Carbide. Note, this statement can be argued. Too many variables! But anyway, I would just look at Cobalt and HSS. Like said above, I have a few favorite Cobalt that have still been sharp after years of use…Dave.


----------



## British Steel (Apr 1, 2018)

I just raid the skip at work...


Mostly sharp, many carbide...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 2, 2018)

British Steel said:


> I just raid the skip at work...
> 
> Mostly sharp, many carbide...
> 
> Dave H. (the other one)



You SUCK!!!


----------



## gi_984 (Apr 2, 2018)

Coomba,
You're located in the rust belt.  Lot of retired machinists and shops selling off cutting tools.  You'd be surprised how much of it is new.  Start hunting on Craigslist.  Chicago, Milwaukee, and Racine etc. and the surrounding areas.  Worth the drive when you find good stuff.  You can also make the road trip to Lost Creek Machine in Ottawa. 
I've got drawers full of end mills.  Only a dozen or so bought new for specific jobs.  The rest all bought at yard sales or from Craigslist.  Probably 75 % of those were brand new.  Be patient and buy as you find them unless it is something urgent.   
Most of mine are HSS.  Agree with the carbide being more prone to chipping when you are inexperienced.  I also prefer center cutting when I have a choice.


----------



## British Steel (Apr 2, 2018)

Charles Spencer said:


> You SUCK!!!



Yep. About a MegaLovelace....

Did I mention the 16" rotary table complete with dividing plates, the vacuum pump the... World's Best Skip 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Coomba (Apr 3, 2018)

That's a good tip!


gi_984 said:


> Coomba,
> You're located in the rust belt.  Lot of retired machinists and shops selling off cutting tools.  You'd be surprised how much of it is new.  Start hunting on Craigslist.  Chicago, Milwaukee, and Racine etc. and the surrounding areas.  Worth the drive when you find good stuff.  You can also make the road trip to Lost Creek Machine in Ottawa.
> I've got drawers full of end mills.  Only a dozen or so bought new for specific jobs.  The rest all bought at yard sales or from Craigslist.  Probably 75 % of those were brand new.  Be patient and buy as you find them unless it is something urgent.
> Most of mine are HSS.  Agree with the carbide being more prone to chipping when you are inexperienced.  I also prefer center cutting when I have a choice.



Good suggestion, thanks.


----------



## ddickey (Apr 3, 2018)

Every endmill I've bought so far I've got for a great price. YG-1 endmills are very good also.


----------



## umahunter (Apr 3, 2018)

Surf ebay a lot if got some great scores on American endmills on ebay also if you don't need exact size you can get resharpened endmills at good prices I just got some good carbide regrinds 3 for 30 bucks shipped they were 1/2 now they are .490 no biggie for me


----------



## ddickey (Apr 4, 2018)

I see Traverse Tool has a Rushmore End Mill sale going on now. Use promo code D at checkout.


----------



## Coomba (Apr 4, 2018)

ddickey said:


> I see Traverse Tool has a Rushmore End Mill sale going on now. Use promo code D at checkout.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 5, 2018)

Best deal is end mill lots on E-bay....


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 5, 2018)

These guys have been giving tons of great suggestions in this thread:
End Mill Sourcing?

I'm gonna throw it out there again as I am super impressed with this manufacturer;
Colorado Mold Supply
They seem to be middle of the road-ish pricing and no matter what i throw at my Cobalt with Altin coating (on a 1/4" and 1 /2" ) they are quiet/smooth and cut like butter. I'm with you, i want to stick with American made tools if possible and somewhat affordable. There will ALWAYS be cheaper, but since I'm still leaning, higher quality is more forgiving.


----------

